# Samson Field Survival Tool



## DA SWO (Feb 2, 2012)

Anyone here own one?

Is it a gadget, or worthwhile piece of gear?

http://www.tacticalassaultgearstore.com/samsonfieldsurvivortoolkit.aspx


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 2, 2012)

Looks a little pricey, but a great concept.


----------



## fox1371 (Feb 2, 2012)

It does seem to be a little on the expensive side.  Never even heard of this thing but I do like the concept.  I can imagine the cable for snaking the bore would become a pain in the ass to put back in.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 2, 2012)

I like the idea, but agree it seems pricey.  I think the bore brush is probably not needed, but I use a bore snake and will keep snaking along.


----------

